# Haul! MAC, DIOR and others...



## Romina1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I had too much studying these weeks and now that it's over I needed a haul to cheer me up! That's what I could afford for now, otherwise I could buy like crazy!
  	MAC sheen supreme l/s in Look at Her (I wanted 2 more, but one was sold out and the other I really wanted is not available in my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Dior Addict l/s in 745 and 578
  	Adriana Karembeu l/g in 002 and 010
  	MAC dazzleglass in Internationalist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	MAC brushes in 187 and 109 (I think I'm the only one who cannot find a proper use for 187)
  	MAC MSF in Soft and Gentle, MSF Foundation, blush in Style
  	Empty quad and 15 palette (I'm starting filling my second MAC palette!)
  	MAC e/s in Electric eel, Club, Sketch, Antiqued, Teal pigment
  	Dior e/s palette, #708


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing haul! Enhoy your goodies x


----------



## sunshine rose (Apr 10, 2011)

Great haul Love the eyeshadows you picked out!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Apr 11, 2011)

Great haul!  Enjoy ur goodies!


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 11, 2011)

what a great haul! MAC and Dior are two of my favourites   And I use my 187 all the time, you must be crazy


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 12, 2011)

Fun goodies!  I have had my eye on that e/s palette!  I may go over to the dark side and get it now I have seen it!  Enjoy everything!


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you all! It was a gift to myself for being such a good student! haha



ElvenEyes said:


> Fun goodies!  I have had my eye on that e/s palette!  I may go over to the dark side and get it now I have seen it!  Enjoy everything!


 
	I love this palette as it has eyeliner and base,too, but I still have my eye on two other Dior palette with 5 e/s.


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

LOVE this..great picks!


----------



## TheClara (Apr 14, 2011)

Great haul!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 15, 2011)

how great! it must have been so exciting shopping for all that!! have tons of fun playing!


----------

